# "My" club made the news



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

The club I belong to was featured in a nice article and pictures done by the local newspaper. The photographer was there for a couple days, the reporter did a good job and protrayed Schutzhund in a positive light. 

http://www.theolympian.com/living/highlight/story/802315-p2.html

http://www.theolympian.com/localgallery/gallery/802536.html

I think it's pretty cool. \\/


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Very cool!
With all the BSL, and the proposed anti-tethering/crating laws, Schutzhund needs all the good PR up here it can get.

See you next month!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gonna try and make it that way sometime! 

Courtney


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Great Job!


----------

